# Goat Eating Chicken Scratch?



## Lanthanum (Nov 29, 2016)

My eight month old pygmy recently went into heat so I put her in my only other pen away from the boys. This pen is also home to a chicken with a reputation of getting tore up by the other hens so she is seperated there. My pygmy has gotten very fat and I was worried that I was too late at seperating her from the boys and she was pregnant, but I recently noticed she was eating the chicken scratch from the ground instead of her sweet feed. She has consumed a good bit of scratch (about a 2/3 cup a day) and I read in a different forum that it is bad for them to eat chicken feed. But by feed does this mean scratch? (For the chicken inexperienced: Aka the stuff that looks like wild bird seed that you scatter in the dirt for the chickies)


----------

